# VPN Client

## Crash1976M

Hallo

hat schon jemand mal einen vpn client für linux installiert bzw gibts sowas als "freies progi" ??

mfg

Michael

----------

## Henning

Hi,

ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich dein Ansinnen richtig verstanden habe. Aber ich versuch mal meine config zu schildern. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Also ich habe im remoten Netz einen fli4l Router stehen , der das MS PPTP Protokoll mit 128bit Verschlüsselung versteht. Der Router hat eine quasi permanente DSL Anbindung ins Internet.

Von meinem Heim Netz kann ich jetzt wahlweise über Linux oder MS-Win Clients eine Verbindung aufbauen. Dazu muß natürlich zuerst eine Verbindung zum Internet bestehen.

Hier meine Notizen um das pptp unter Linux ans drehen zu bekommen

1. download kernel patch (linux-2.4.19-openssl...)

2. emerge ppp

3. emerge pptp-client

4. Neuen Kernel bauen

   - Patch nach /usr/src/linux kopieren

   - Patch ausführen mit: zcat linux-2.4.19-openssl... | patch -p1

   - in Datei /usr/src/linux/driver/net/mppe...c

       #include malloc.h gegen slab.h tauschen

   - PPP als Modul

   - PPP async als Modul

5. /etc/modules.d/ppp anpassen

   -> alias ppp-compress-18   ppp_mppe

6. update-modules ausführen

7. module ppp_mppe laden

Ich arbeite gerade an einem Script, mit dem man die Verbindung bei Bedarf aufbauen und auch wieder abbauen kann.

Wird aber noch einige Tage dauern....

Gruß Henning

----------

## Crash1976M

welchen Kernel muss ich da nehmen ???

den orig von kernel.org oder den aktuellen gentoo kernel ?

Diese Frage drängt sich mir auf, wegen dem ssl patch

danke

Michale

----------

## Henning

Hi,

Kernel ist eigentlich egal. Ich habe es mit dem 2.4.18 und dem 2.4.19 probiert. Beide ok. 

Wichtig ist, daß der patch zum Kernel paßt. Weitere Info dazu unter

http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/

Gruß Henning

PS

Die An- und Abwahl per script klappt schon. Muß nur noch ein paar Prüfungen einbauen und die routing Einträge richtig setzen.

----------

## mathiasg

Wenn du in der Wahl des Servers offen bist würde ich vom PPTP gänzlich abraten. FreeS/WAN ist eindeutig die bessere Wahl wenns um ein sicheres VPN geht.

----------

## Gorbi_x

Mein Tipp: OpenVPN. Gibt's als ebuild, Heimseite ist http://openvpn.sf.net ,

dort sind auch jede Menge Hinweise zur Installation und Konfiguration 

zu finden. 

Einfache, geradlinige Anwendung, leichte Installation, benoetigt

auch keine Kernel-Patches, sondern nur das tun-Modul. 

Ich hab's zwar erst seit kurzem in Betrieb, bin aber bislang voellig

begeistert. :-)

Beste Gruesse,

   Gorbi_xLast edited by Gorbi_x on Tue Oct 08, 2002 4:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Henning

Hi,

ich kann unter dem angegeben Link nichts erreichen. Down oder falsch?

Unterstützt denn die genannte Version auch mind. 128 bit Verschlüsselung?

Gruß Henning

----------

## Gorbi_x

Naja, da war das Komma in den Link reingerutscht... 

Beste Gruesse,

   Gorbi_x

----------

## Crash1976M

 *mathiasg wrote:*   

> Wenn du in der Wahl des Servers offen bist würde ich vom PPTP gänzlich abraten. FreeS/WAN ist eindeutig die bessere Wahl wenns um ein sicheres VPN geht.

 

Sorry, ich will hier "noch keinen VPN Server" bauen. ich muss nur von meiner LBox in die Company *ggg* um Remotearbeiten durchführen zu können. und dass kann ich nur über einen VPN (pptp ...) und daher brauch ich einen Linux-VPN-Client - einzige Ausnahme, ich kann das auch via dem Nortel Client mit Wine erledigen (es muss dann auch entweder VNC - leider sehr langsam - oder besser noch Radmin laufen - da ich in der Company leider mit MS XP arbeiten muss).

Danke

Michael

----

Lieber Gott im Himmel, sei uns gnädig und nimm MS von uns   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Gorbi_x

Dann ist OpenVPN ideal. Du baust Dir einen Tunnel von Deiner 

"Company" zu Deiner "LBox". Darueber laesst sich dann jegliches

Protokoll fahren, schliesslich stellt sich das ganze so dar, als 

waeren die Rechner ueber ein lokales Netzwerk verbunden. 

Das ist ja gerade der Witz an 'nem VPN...

Beste Gruesse,

   Gorbi_x

----------

## Henning

Hi,

das mit dem Komma im Link habe ich irgendwann gecheckt. Sollte vielleicht mal eine größere Auflösung fahren  :Wink: .

Also ich hab mir mal das open-vpn angesehen. Dort habe ich aber nichts über pptp gefunden. Genau das wird aber gebraucht wenn man sich aus einen MS VPN Server einwählen will. Alternativ kann man natürlich inzwischen auch mit IPSEC - Free/Swan arbeiten. Ist aber auch bei MS noch kein Standard Verfahren und wird daher eher selten eingesetzt.

Aber wenn man die Möglichkeit hat in dieser Richtung etwas zu bewegen um so besser.

Ich sehe momentan keine andere einfach zu handhabende Lösung als pptpclient in Verbindung mit MS, da hier der MS VPN Standard PPTP unterstützt wird.

Un das mit dem Tunnel funktioniert natürlich analog. Ich nutzte z.B. Rdesktop um W2K Server zu administrieren, netbios, ssh, usw.

----------

## Gorbi_x

Nun, in der urspruenglichen Frage stand ja nichts von MS. Openvpn

ist kein pptp-Client, -Server oder -sonstwas, soweit richtig. 

Ich fuer meinen Teil brauche das bei meiner Anwendung aber

gerade _nicht_ - erst recht keine irgendwie geartete MS-Kompatibilitaet.

Openvpn ist ein wunderbares, kleines, einfach anzuwendendes

und dennoch sicheres (hab' vorgestern wie verrueckt herumge-

googled und nichts Negatives gefunden) Tool - was will man mehr?

Prinzipiell scheint eine Portierung moeglich - unter Win*-artigen

Systemen fehlt wohl noch etwas wie ein Tunneling Device. 

Beste Gruesse,

   Gorbi_x

----------

## S@ars

Hat damit jemand Erfahrung ?

VPN Server ist eine W2K-Büchse (kann nix für ehrlich   :Wink:  ) auf der die VPN FIREWALL Enterprise 7.0 von Symantec läuft.

Die Authentifikation soll über Passphrase laufen.

Kann man OPENVPN so konfigurieren, dass das auch läuft ?

Danke

S.

----------

